
Hong Kong police 'pushed to the limit' - baylearn
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-49774809
======
pergadad
"Oh no we're at capacity, need to get mainland police to come over."

Does no one see the obvious ploy here? This is a setup - ready arguments to
call over mainland forces.

------
eastendguy
So did I understand this right? The Hongkong police themself opposes
investigation into their alleged collusion with organized crime? That that not
sound good.

------
situational87
I'm not sure what kind of person would want to sign up to be a LEO in a system
where you're clearly only there to protect the elite party members or the
elite corporate executives.

Or even worse, you may get subverted into some statistical bureaucratic
machine that demands harmful action every day.

~~~
FDSGSG
Hong Kong police enjoy extensive housing benefits in one of the most expensive
cities in the world.

